# Sage versus Clary Sage



## Fragola (May 18, 2012)

I know there are more sage plants, but not sure about available essential oils, also if there is any difference between their claimed therapeutic effects.


----------



## Genny (May 18, 2012)

Here's what I have in my notes from a variety of good aromatherapy books and a few classes.

Clary Sage has shown to be useful as an antidepressant, sedative (because of the thujone), deodorant.  

Sage has been used to treat arthritis, menstrual irregularities, bacterial infections and as a sedative.  But it should not be used in people with epilepsy or other seizure related disorders because it can over stimulate a person's brain.

Then there's Spanish Sage which the ony thing I know about it is that they believed it could protect you from the plague.

edited to say:  I am not a doctor or qualified aromatherapist, nor do I play one on TV.  As with anything medical related, always contact your doctor first


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2012)

Fragola,

I've found AromaWeb very helpful for when I'm too lazy to drag out my books. Here's the link to the EO section for some info.

http://aromaweb.com/essentialoils/defau ... ilprofiles


----------



## Fragola (May 19, 2012)

Thanks, great link.


----------

